# Nephroureteral Stent Change



## vicki1996 (Apr 14, 2011)

My provider performed this procedure and it fits CPT 50387 perfectly, except no anesthesia was administered.

I am unsure now what code should be used, I was leaning toward 50393 but this states introduction, should we also bill with 50389? 

Any guidance would be appreciated, thanks!


----------

